# Christmas Tree Design Evolution



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The christmas tree crossbow shot so well that I decided to make a nicer weapon with the same concept.

So I made a side by side double shooter with steel levers, a steel system and a stainless steel "barrel" (16 mm tube).

The "fork" is very narrow as it has to be the same width as the two hooks for the ball+pouch, so the two shots are parallel.

The levers are held down by two rubber strings, quite effective, just like the christmas tree design.

Carved a stock from multiplex, dyed it with ink and oiled it with linseed oil.

This is a great shooter! Feels a bit odd at first to not have a trigger, but I got over that quickly.




























Here is a little video about it:






Jörg


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

i would expect nothing less from a guy like you









and by the way you forgot the I in christmas


----------



## CHIPxJHAD (Oct 24, 2010)

this has to be your best slingshot yet


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Look great, I think this will be dead accurate


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

That looks awesome







You done a great job of that stock!

I know you don't hunt but for those of use that do, that would be a good weapon for getting a second shot off if needed!!

Is it accurate?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I am very excited by this avenue now. Before, I had little interest in the "rifles". But I do like to have power on hand for killing such tough animals as ground hogs and racoons. And now that I have lost the ability to pull back the heavy double hunter bands, this is the way I will have to go.

I will never get this fancy, Joerg. But I plan to take a hike into the woods with my axe and knife and craft a simple version soon. Thanks for these great ideas that I'd never have dreamed up myself.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

cool design


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

It is really accurate, but for some strange reason the bands give up early. Maybe I am tapering them too much. Will experiment some more soon.

Jörg


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice job Joerg! I was really impressed with the stock of the weapon-it came out great!







Has the tone of one of those vintage Kentucky Rifle stocks from the old days-Excellent!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the video:






Enjoy!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You cannot deny that it would be very useful for hunting. Thanks again for the awesome video!! I cannot say enough about how much I enjoy your videos.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

So cool, how do you do it?
Thanks for another great shooter


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

You sir are a genius! And definitely an inspiration to us all.

Chris


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Have converted the weapon for TT silver. Polished the steel tube at the fork end to a high shine, no abrasion. This band set will live a very long time.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Awesome! I love this.


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

It's starting to look more and more like a double barreled shotgun!! Pretty cool!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Now all you need is a folding barrel and a scope mount to make it a briefcase sized sniper weapon!
I can see a "Bond" video scenario in the future... Jorg in a suit, rooftop, opens briefcase, assembles weapon, looks over edge of roof and thwaap... takes out a video surveilance camera!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

There are a number of details with that, that make it attractive. For example, even the knot in tube pouch connection to the silver tubes is a part of the whole appeal. to me it is one of the great things about creative things that so many combinations to use but some are it.


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

i really like this joerg. you always manage to come up with the best configuration of a design and give it a great fit and finish factor. i wouldn't doubt that this slingxbow would really put the hurt on some game animals.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I think this has to be one of your best, Like DH I have some problems with my hand and my arm as well and I can see the day coming where shooting will be less and less pleasant but this definately would make a huge difference. Now I just have to find some one skilled enough to make me one and find the money it's sure to cost....two thumbs up on this one!!


----------



## Sleepy (Mar 31, 2011)

This makes me laugh and smile. I enjoy the look of it and the nice construction and it's function. As artwork for the color and contrast, proportions. I have to make one for myself!


----------

